# climate control.



## yourenginesucks (Jan 26, 2004)

the s13 silvia has a digital climate control. the 1990 240sx has a mechanical push button. is it a direct swap of will i have to rewire it to work. i know that it is a direct fit but dont know if the wiring harnesses are universal. thanks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

holy crap?!? we got that???


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm not too sure on this but I dont think the same wiring harness will work. Your gonna need more wires for the digital display. I would just look to buy the harness at the same time your buyin the digital climate control itself.


----------



## WILDACEXXX (Feb 5, 2004)

Bumpin240sx said:


> I'm not too sure on this but I dont think the same wiring harness will work. Your gonna need more wires for the digital display. I would just look to buy the harness at the same time your buyin the digital climate control itself.


i believe u need more than just the wiring. i think u also need a mechanical unit. i wuz told wat it wuz but i forget now . anyway my friend has a couple and im gonna see if i can use the altima's electronic climate control parts and see if i can make it work. it'll be soo cool though :thumbup:


----------



## yourenginesucks (Jan 26, 2004)

WILDACEXXX said:


> i believe u need more than just the wiring. i think u also need a mechanical unit. i wuz told wat it wuz but i forget now . anyway my friend has a couple and im gonna see if i can use the altima's electronic climate control parts and see if i can make it work. it'll be soo cool though :thumbup:



thanks for the info bro. i need to do some research on the subject too.


----------

